# LF: Osmocote or cheap alternative diy root tabs?



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello, I wanted to use Osmocote Plus to fertilize my root feeders but they aren't available locally, does anyone have a lot of extra osmocote they would want to sell? its for my 180 gallon planted tank
or know of a good alternative available locally and cheap?
Looking for something with both micros and macros, if someone knows of a good alternative like a slow release miracle gro or anything of the likes, I would appreciate some pointers! 
Thanks


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Jobes stick works. break the piece in half and push them a good inch below the substrate


----------



## SilverDollar (May 28, 2019)

I have yet to try this, but all signs at the moment are pointing towards that it will work, Find some form of manure in pellet form (rabbit,alpaca etc), boil the pellets to destroy the microbes in them at wala you have root tabs, still testing with the "tea" I have made (from alpaca manure(uncomposted)), but not getting any ammonia nitrite and I believe the minimal amount of nitrate ( registering between 0-5ppm ) im getting is from the fish flakes and snail crap decomposing in the tank so it inclines me to think that they are just straight fert pellets or root tabs if you will, I will repeat that this is a test atm and I'm not completely positive it will work as intended but signs are beginning to point to yes. If you want follow my post I will be giving periodic updates as I continue testing.

The Dollar


----------

